# Furring Strips on Concrete Walls



## mcountryman7 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm looking to finish off my basement and will be doing a good portion of it myself. It's currently semi-finished has old 70's paneling. I will be wanting to put up drywall. The basic layout is already there and interior walls are properly framed. But, where the current paneling occurs along the poured concrete walls, it is glued to 1x2 furring strips and those furring strips are glued directly to the concrete walls. As it is extremely difficult to pry off the furring strips, I'm hoping to leave them in place and use them. It is not ideal, but definitely appealing in terms of cost.

A couple questions:

1) can you even adhere drywall to furring strips like this? (i.e. are they too too thin to allow for drywall screws?) If you can't, what is the easiest way to address this? Frame over them? These things are really stuck on there so I don't want to pry them off.

2) Insulation: The current setup has been in place for many many years and there are no issues behind the paneling in terms of moisture issues, mold, mildew, etc. Would the best bet be to find some thinner foam board insulation and adhere in between the furring strips? (This is assuming I can drywall over them as they stand)

A picture is attached. Thanks in advance for the advise!


----------



## RickMacKay (Mar 23, 2016)

In a perfect world you would frame the outside walls with 2x4's, insulate with R-13 batts, and run electrical outlets in standard size boxes. This is what a building inspector would like to see. But if the the budget dictates using existing 1x2's, adding 1/2" insulated foam board between the strips, and using the existing wiring or sticking outlets in undersized boxes, and there is no permit, go for it. You can tack the drywall on with 1 1/4" drywall screws and use plenty of construction adhesive, it should be fine. Might want to upgrade to 5/8" drywall, since you are saving on framing lumber.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Want to just get by or do it right and be able to pass modern inspections?
The right way would be to frame a a real 2 X 4 wall out away from the concrete.
That way you could run wiring and outlets add insulation and meet modern codes. 
There's has to be thousands of post on this one subject using the search funtion under insulation.


----------



## mcountryman7 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks for the input, guys! Much appreciated.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

There is 1" drywall screw. Or roofing nails. Top should get fire blocking. I envy your dry foundation.
I'm in NJ and never had any house with a dry foundation. Always needed a humidifier except winters to control the musty smell. I did my basement with xps panels (glued on), tapcon 1x3 strips then paperless drywall. Outlets and switch were finished with wiremold on these outside walls.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Nothing says you can't glue and screw a 2x2 to the existing furring strips. That with the drywall gives you 2 3/4" depth. Can even get a shallow electric box in.


----------

